

ASK PG: What opportunities do you see in mobile? - rsandhu


======
jimmyjim
How about applications involving NFC?

[http://www.fastcompany.com/1795224/2012-the-year-nfc-goes-
ma...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1795224/2012-the-year-nfc-goes-
mainstreamoutside-the-us)

Not to toot my own horn here, but I've got a good record in being accurate
with these predictions so far ;)
--<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1448851> (and in conversations with
friends I successfully predicted that SRI would be the flagship feature for
the next iPhone)

------
glimcat
Bluetooth Low Energy might end up being a big thing once there are phones out
which have a radio for it.

The spec is intended for devices which send small amounts of data with minimal
power consumption, so it's well suited to things like environmental sensors
and ambient displays which have historically been underutilized outside of
research settings.

